# Trying to find someone



## TheWookie (Oct 22, 2010)

The mother of a friend of mine who was KIA in Iraq, (he was EOD) is looking to find a Medic who knew her son.  Down below in quotes, I posted the message that she posted on FB.  

She is looking to find Dan Gunn - not sure what branch since her son was EOD and he could have worked with various units.    

Thank you for the help.  

Semper Fi 



> I need help! Dan Gunn was the Medic who was with Blake when he was killed. I have lost touch with him and need to know how he is doing. Someone out there knows how I can get in touch with this Hero. Please help me.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 22, 2010)

Your box is full.


----------



## TheWookie (Oct 22, 2010)

Just fixed it....


----------



## Centermass (Oct 22, 2010)

It's still full............(CM and The Wookie about to go round and round) Film at 11.


----------



## TheWookie (Oct 22, 2010)

If HeadShot would quit sending me all those NAMBLA invites I wouldn't need to clear my inbox anyway.  

I think I did it this time, forgot/failed to click proceed last time..... :doh:


----------

